# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Hỏi chỗ mua sắt hộp 200x200, 200x100

## Gamo

Hello các cụ đập chai,

Em cần mua 1m5 sắt hộp 200x200 dày 8ly làm trục X, 7m sắt hộp 200x100 8ly làm bệ & trục Y. Tuy nhiên em mới dạo một vòng quanh Tạ Uyên, Google & QL13 thì toàn là ko có hoặc chỉ bán nguyên cây 6m. Không rõ có cụ nào biết chỗ bán lẻ không, chỉ em với!!!

----------


## Luyến

Sắt hộp ngoài vắc này em có thể mua giúp cụ, Trong nam thì chiu roài. Nhưng theo suy nghĩ cá nhân của em cây sắt dài thì cụ phải chơi dầy 10mm hoặc 12mm còn phải phòng trừ sắt bị cong lõm do vận chuyển nữa. Lúc hàn xong co ngót chút phay bào hàng dài mà ko trừ hao thì có chỗ nó thủng á.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Huhuhu.... cảm ơn cụ. Thế thì chắc phải chơi dày 10ly... nhưng ko biết có chỗ nào bán hem?

Cái bàn thì mình tính hàn TIG thì chắc cũng ít co ngót. Xong thì chắc rà phẳng hoặc chế cái máy mài chạy bằng cơm như cụ chứ tha nó ra chỗ bào nữa chắc chết quá  :Wink:

----------


## GORLAK

Bên Q7 có đó bác, ko thì bác phải xuống bình dương kiếm.

----------


## Gamo

Uả, bên Q7 chỗ nào vậy Gò Lắc?

----------


## th11

bác gần ở quốc lộ 1a thì ghé chỗ trạm thu phí An Lạc nhé ( đi từ gò mây thì nó qua trạm thu phí khoảng 100m ạ). bán theo yêu cầu ạ, giá thì chắc hơi cao tí

----------

Gamo

----------


## GORLAK

Trc e có lang thang qua đó, trên đường Phước Kiển, chỗ nào e ko nhớ. Ko thì bác qua chỗ An Sương như bác th11 cũng đc, giá lẻ nó mắc hơn là thường.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, để mai chạy qua mấy chỗ đó thử xem. Cảm ơn các cụ nhe! Tưởng là khóc rồi

----------


## ahdvip

Bên bình hưng hoà có anh à. Ko ngán vận chuyển thì em mua dùm cho

----------

Gamo, hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Anh ahdvip cho em xin địa chỉ nhé, sắp cần lượng sắt lớn ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

> Bên bình hưng hoà có anh à. Ko ngán vận chuyển thì em mua dùm cho


Hehe, chỉ tau chỗ là được ùi, tau hay thay đổi giờ phút cuối lắm

----------


## th11

mà bác Gà khi nào có qua chỗ trạm thu phí ghé em cafe tí.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, bác cho xin địa chỉ chỗ bác đi... em ghé qua tham quan luôn

----------


## th11

lu bu chuyển con máy. bác không có sdt thì em làm sao ll được, số của em 0983548695. em dang chờ cụ ở nhà nè
43/8B phan văn đối, bà điểm, hóc môn, tp.hcm
bác đến cổng kcn vỉnh lộc với quốc lộ ấy

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ui, xin lỗi bác... mình quên ko báo... mai mình mới chở sếp Tuấn xì pam đi... mình sẽ gọi lại bác nhe

----------


## th11

ok bác. mà bác nhớ đi sớm về sớm. đi trưa nắng bác Tuấn không thích đâu ( nóng đầu bác ấy), đi nhá nhem tối thì coi chừng bác Gà không nhìn thấy đường đâu ( Gà mờ, ghe nói mờ thật) kaka..........

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Lai chim nhà lão th11

----------


## Tuancoi

Đang cai! mà các bác làm cơn nghiện em lên sôi sùng xục. Lại 8/3 nữa mới đau chứ

----------

th11

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, hôm nay chở cụ Tuấn dạo chơi QL1A, ghé qua nhà bác th11, được bác ấy mời cháo gà, lại được bác th11 & lão MinhNhat chỉ mua được bộ trục X quá ngon & rẻ  :Wink:  Thêm 2 bệ 1.5m nữa để làm bộ Y là đẹp

----------

th11

----------


## kkbao

> Hehe, hôm nay chở cụ Tuấn dạo chơi QL1A, ghé qua nhà bác th11, được bác ấy mời cháo gà, lại được bác th11 & lão MinhNhat chỉ mua được bộ trục X quá ngon & rẻ  Thêm 2 bệ 1.5m nữa để làm bộ Y là đẹp


vạy a Gamo nhượng lại cái combo ray SKF đi nhá,  :Big Grin:

----------


## th11

> Hehe, hôm nay chở cụ Tuấn dạo chơi QL1A, ghé qua nhà bác th11, được bác ấy mời cháo gà, lại được bác th11 & lão MinhNhat chỉ mua được bộ trục X quá ngon & rẻ  Thêm 2 bệ 1.5m nữa để làm bộ Y là đẹp


cảm ơn bác Tuấn, Gamo và Minhnhat đã không quản trời nắng ghé chỗ em nhậu, rất vinh dự ạ. cố gắng kiếm 2 bệ Y nữa thì bá cháy bác ạ

----------

Gamo, Tuấn

----------


## Gamo

> vạy a Gamo nhượng lại cái combo ray SKF đi nhá,


Ủa, bộ nào ta?

----------

kkbao

----------


## Tuấn

Hì hì hôm nay em được các cụ cho đi chơi một bữa thích thật, thanks các bác nhé.  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

 Có cụ nào cần đầu phay vuông góc hông ? em bán cho này, bao la nhé :

----------


## Khoa C3

Kái gì đới cụ?

----------


## Luyến

Nhìn cũng hay  :Wink:

----------


## hung1706

kaka giá cũng bao la lắm nè  :Smile: )))

----------


## SHOPDVAG

> Hello các cụ đập chai,
> 
> Em cần mua 1m5 sắt hộp 200x200 dày 8ly làm trục X, 7m sắt hộp 200x100 8ly làm bệ & trục Y. Tuy nhiên em mới dạo một vòng quanh Tạ Uyên, Google & QL13 thì toàn là ko có hoặc chỉ bán nguyên cây 6m. Không rõ có cụ nào biết chỗ bán lẻ không, chỉ em với!!!


sắt hộp 200x200 mua ở đâu vậy, ai mua giúp mình được không, mình cần loại dày 3m.cắt 220mm. 2 cái như vậy là gần 1m
đt:0989427492

----------

